# Driving License in Sharjah



## SDesai

Hi,
I need to take a theory test for Sharjah Driving license. 
(1) Where do I go and give this test? I could not find the address online. People here say I need to go to Murool, where is this Murool, no one seems to have an answer.

(2) Do I need to take theory lessons, or can I just turn up for the test reading the drivers code that I got when I opened my file.

Appreciate some help in this regards


----------

